# So proud of my 7(8) year old daughter...



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Jun 2013)

Set off this morning to ride 33 miles through south east Northumberland with my two youngest, Ben 6 and Katie 8 next week.
Ben was on the trail-a-bike and Katie on her own bike - a BSO I bought for her to learn on.
We rode the 2.4 miles to the start then off we went.
The first 8- miles or so went well then Katie was starting to struggle, which was more the psychological thought of riding 35 miles.

Regardless, she soldiered on, albeit slow at times and more stops than the 
London tubes, but she rode it.

We finished with a ride time of 4:20 and averaged 8.2mph.

A fantastic effort and one I am very proud of.

Photo of us at the finish...


----------



## steve52 (29 Jun 2013)

wow well done that girl have a house point and a gold star


----------



## GetAGrip (29 Jun 2013)

Ben Katie & Tony. What a fantastic, fabulous pair of kids you have there!!! Well done all of you  respect!


----------



## macbikes (29 Jun 2013)

The smiles say it all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2013)

Wow, her attire matches her tyres! Little ones tire quickly but they recover even more quickly, especially when they're enjoying themselves. Well done team EnjoyD


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2013)

Well done all. Whoop


----------



## on the road (29 Jun 2013)

Well done


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

Well done to you all!!! Especially Katie - what a star!


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2013)

Fantastic effort Katie!


----------



## Saluki (29 Jun 2013)

Awesome effort. I love those pink tyres


----------



## Puddles (30 Jun 2013)

She is awesome truly impressed well done to her!


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jun 2013)

Brilliant achievement! I'm pretty sure I passed you all just before the Twin Farms.


----------



## Fnaar (30 Jun 2013)

I passed you too, not too far from the end, the tyres were distinctive. Well done to all!


----------



## RWright (30 Jun 2013)

I like her copilot on the handlebars. Very handsome. Reminds me of someone but I can't quite put my finger on it.
<--------

Nice job on the ride.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (30 Jun 2013)

Pretty easy to spot with their 'L' Plates @Hip Priest and @Fnaar...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

It was in Australia?? 


The picture is upside down here


----------



## roadrash (30 Jun 2013)

absolutley fantastic , well done ,especially katie


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (30 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It was in Australia??
> 
> 
> The picture is upside down here



??
All fine here!


----------



## macbikes (30 Jun 2013)

Upside down here! Do you have an iphone?


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Jul 2013)

Fantastic achievement! Well done.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Jul 2013)

Whoa - the picture with the "L" plates IS upside down when viewed on my PC - OK on the iPad - that's Weird

Sorry folks


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2013)

Well done that girl!


----------

